# Moving back to NZ after 14 years in OZ



## melk73

Hi all,

It probably seems strange me posting here as a New Zealander, I should know about my own country but because we havn't 100% made our minds up yet I havn't wanted to discuss any of this with my family (Mum would get too excited at the prospect)

So anyway my husband and I and our 2 year old are thinking of moving to NZ from Brisbane, I am a Kiwi been in OZ 14 years my husband is Australian, reason being closer to my family cost of living here in Brisbane is going through the roof, and I think I am just ready to return 

Are we mad for wanting to do this? will we be worse off over there my husband is a Diesel Fitter and we know that he will not earn anywhere near as much over there as what he does here but I have a feeling the cost of living in NZ is a fair bit lower than here.

We are thinking of moving to Tauranga not too close to my family but most similar in beaches and climate as it is here.. What is employment prospect like for him around that area? I am happy to do anything fruit picking etc as long as daycare isn't an issue like it is over here another reason to return....

Anyway I am probably rambling but have so many things flying around in my head about this am glad to have foun d this site :clap2:

Thanks for any replies I might Get


----------



## topcat83

melk73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It probably seems strange me posting here as a New Zealander, I should know about my own country but because we havn't 100% made our minds up yet I havn't wanted to discuss any of this with my family (Mum would get too excited at the prospect)
> 
> So anyway my husband and I and our 2 year old are thinking of moving to NZ from Brisbane, I am a Kiwi been in OZ 14 years my husband is Australian, reason being closer to my family cost of living here in Brisbane is going through the roof, and I think I am just ready to return
> 
> Are we mad for wanting to do this? will we be worse off over there my husband is a Diesel Fitter and we know that he will not earn anywhere near as much over there as what he does here but I have a feeling the cost of living in NZ is a fair bit lower than here.
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Tauranga not too close to my family but most similar in beaches and climate as it is here.. What is employment prospect like for him around that area? I am happy to do anything fruit picking etc as long as daycare isn't an issue like it is over here another reason to return....
> 
> Anyway I am probably rambling but have so many things flying around in my head about this am glad to have foun d this site :clap2:
> 
> Thanks for any replies I might Get


Hi there - welcome to the forum....

I didn't realise Oz had become so expensive! It looks like it's happening worldwide, doesn't it? I'm sorry, I can't really compare NZ prices as i don't know the price of things in Brisbane, but I don't find it that expensive in NZ when I compare the average price to things in the UK (where I'm sitting at the moment). 

I'm pretty sure childcare is affordable, and the Government does give a certain number of hours free (not sure of the details). Jen will probably have more experience of this by now (mine have flown the nest!)

Does anyone out there have any info about diesel fitters in BOP? 

Good luck with the move - you'll see a change in the weather between NZ & Brisbane too!!


----------



## ClemClan

melk73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It probably seems strange me posting here as a New Zealander, I should know about my own country but because we havn't 100% made our minds up yet I havn't wanted to discuss any of this with my family (Mum would get too excited at the prospect)
> 
> So anyway my husband and I and our 2 year old are thinking of moving to NZ from Brisbane, I am a Kiwi been in OZ 14 years my husband is Australian, reason being closer to my family cost of living here in Brisbane is going through the roof, and I think I am just ready to return
> 
> Are we mad for wanting to do this? will we be worse off over there my husband is a Diesel Fitter and we know that he will not earn anywhere near as much over there as what he does here but I have a feeling the cost of living in NZ is a fair bit lower than here.
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Tauranga not too close to my family but most similar in beaches and climate as it is here.. What is employment prospect like for him around that area? I am happy to do anything fruit picking etc as long as daycare isn't an issue like it is over here another reason to return....
> 
> Anyway I am probably rambling but have so many things flying around in my head about this am glad to have foun d this site :clap2:
> 
> Thanks for any replies I might Get



Hi there, I'm sorry but I don't anything about your husbands work, hopefully other people on this site may be able to help. Everyone I know or have heard of living in OZ says that it's much cheaper than NZ so this surprises me. My husband and I find NZ much more expensive than the UK - sorry topcat! most people from the UK who I know find the same. 

I can certainly understand you wanting to move to be closer to your family, I hope you come to a decision your happy with and wish you luck with what ever you decide


----------



## melk73

Thanks Topcat and ClemClan,
I guess home is where the heart is and my heart has always been in NZ, I have never referred to OZ as my home the whole time I have lived here.... so prob says it all for me really.

Yes Brisbane has become incredibly expensive eg we just paid rego for our car 4 cylinder Mitsubishi Outlander $650.00 for 12 months, water is going up by 35% from July 1st as is electricity going up by approx $200 from 1st July, car rego again going up from that date and a number of other services, have found food here to be dearer from my investigations plus my Mum and sister commenting on the expense of it when they were over a few months ago.

As you said Topcat, seems to be everywhere I think it just seems to be a bit excessive here in Queensland. 

Anyway thanks again and I think we have pretty much decided to go ahead and do it..


----------



## jenswaters

melk73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It probably seems strange me posting here as a New Zealander, I should know about my own country but because we havn't 100% made our minds up yet I havn't wanted to discuss any of this with my family (Mum would get too excited at the prospect)
> 
> So anyway my husband and I and our 2 year old are thinking of moving to NZ from Brisbane, I am a Kiwi been in OZ 14 years my husband is Australian, reason being closer to my family cost of living here in Brisbane is going through the roof, and I think I am just ready to return
> 
> Are we mad for wanting to do this? will we be worse off over there my husband is a Diesel Fitter and we know that he will not earn anywhere near as much over there as what he does here but I have a feeling the cost of living in NZ is a fair bit lower than here.
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Tauranga not too close to my family but most similar in beaches and climate as it is here.. What is employment prospect like for him around that area? I am happy to do anything fruit picking etc as long as daycare isn't an issue like it is over here another reason to return....
> 
> Anyway I am probably rambling but have so many things flying around in my head about this am glad to have foun d this site :clap2:
> 
> Thanks for any replies I might Get



Hey Melk73

Sorry I took a while to respond to this...beena bit swamped!!!

I LOVE Tauranga (although don't really have anything to compare it to). I too chose it for the beaches and climate, but still enough work opportunities. It hadn't been wrong for us so far, and it is the middle of winter right now!

Regarding childcare...I have a 16-month old and a nearly-4 year old (10 days time). They are both in daycare for 3 days a week. A child who is over 3 is entitled to 20 free ECE hours (meaning that they can go to any participating ECE provider for free). This is GREAT for us. There are several options for childcare; kindy, ECE centres (like a full-time nursery), Montessori-centres, or in-home care (at a childminders home). The full-day nursery centers are the most expensive. For my 2 children for a full 5-day week at 8 hours a day it would cost $300 even with the 20 free hours. This is FAR cheaper than in England, but pretty expensive next to many places in NZ. But this is a good figure to work with. I think that the centre we are at is great for now, but don't think it will be worth-while long-term (I find it a little too like a conveyor belt as it is a big chain).

Also, there are government schemes that you can get extra financial help with (if a resident or citizen). Check out Working For Families - Working For Families for further ideas.

Hope that this helps!!

Jen


----------



## melk73

Thanks Jen,

That sounds good are there issues with vacancies over there for childcare or kindy? Here it is almost impossible to get spots to the extent people camp out for a day or 2 when the centres are taking enrollments. I was thinking about returning to work a few months ago but wouldn't have been able to get a spot in a centre for her. 

The cost here is around $55-$60 a day that is childcare or kindy and regardless if your child attends full day or just for a few hours the governement does give 40% childcare rebate which is means tested, but again the shortage is too severe on places available.

Thanks again

Melissa


----------



## jenswaters

WOW!!!!!!! That is serious!!!  No, I don't think it is anywhere near like that. There are so many places, but not enough staff to fill them. If you fancy training in ECE care, you are set for life in work 

We got places straight away, but I don't think ours is the best available (like I said, a quick fix solution) so competition isn't really there. However, I know that the better places can have waiting lists. But there is nothing to the extent of what you are describing!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## clifftan

from what I understand the waiting list for childcare has improved over this year, at least for Christchurch. We visited most childcare centre for our girl and most of them accepted us without needing a queue. We do get government subsidy as well and of course putting our child there for a week would come up to be much cheaper. We pay $40 per day full-time and that is considered the high end. You probably could get places that are cheaper though.


----------



## rpp

*Watch out*



melk73 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It probably seems strange me posting here as a New Zealander, I should know about my own country but because we havn't 100% made our minds up yet I havn't wanted to discuss any of this with my family (Mum would get too excited at the prospect)
> 
> So anyway my husband and I and our 2 year old are thinking of moving to NZ from Brisbane, I am a Kiwi been in OZ 14 years my husband is Australian, reason being closer to my family cost of living here in Brisbane is going through the roof, and I think I am just ready to return
> 
> Are we mad for wanting to do this? will we be worse off over there my husband is a Diesel Fitter and we know that he will not earn anywhere near as much over there as what he does here but I have a feeling the cost of living in NZ is a fair bit lower than here.
> 
> We are thinking of moving to Tauranga not too close to my family but most similar in beaches and climate as it is here.. What is employment prospect like for him around that area? I am happy to do anything fruit picking etc as long as daycare isn't an issue like it is over here another reason to return....
> 
> Anyway I am probably rambling but have so many things flying around in my head about this am glad to have foun d this site :clap2:
> 
> Thanks for any replies I might Get


Hi guys,


You might want to come back home in New Zealand,
but here is the warning: Watch out for recruitment agencies like TalentVault.
This is the answer I have got when applied for a role:


"Unfortunately due to our company policy I can only help you when you have an arrival date booked for coming back to NZ."


----------



## Scoojez

Did you end up moving Melk?


----------

